# Nubian



## dem1960 (Dec 30, 2012)

We have had 23 kids in 6 days! We got a bunch of color from our boer bucks! They are Nubian Boer crosses, accept one that is a full blood Boer and one that is a Kiko Nubian Boer cross.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just so sweet looking.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

My grand daughter wants one  , they are cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Only 23 kids in 6 days?  And you still have half a mind to post pics??
What's your secret to THAT?
That #4 pic looks like a teddy bear, I just love that sweet face! Doe or buck?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Only 23 kids in 6 days?  And you still have half a mind to post pics??
> What's your secret to THAT?
> That #4 pic looks like a teddy bear, I just love that sweet face! Doe or buck?


I love #4 too , such a face !!!

They are all gorgeous , congrats 

Seriously 23 kids ?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

nancy d said:


> That #4 pic looks like a teddy bear, I just love that sweet face!


That's exactly what I said to my mom when I showed her these pics!


----------



## dem1960 (Dec 30, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I love #4 too , such a face !!!
> 
> They are all gorgeous , congrats
> 
> Seriously 23 kids ?


It's a doe!


----------



## dem1960 (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Only 23 kids in 6 days?  And you still have half a mind to post pics??
> What's your secret to THAT?
> That #4 pic looks like a teddy bear, I just love that sweet face! Doe or buck?


Yes, it was a very crazy week! We had 3 does that had triplets! In one day we had 4 does kid! We never had so many kid all together! It's a doe, named Laurel.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Nubians are my fav breed!!!!!!!

Me: hello ma'am I have a warrant for your arrest
You: under what charges?! 
Me: well its illegal to have goats that adorable 
::handcuffs you and puts u in the back of squad car then sprints to ur barn, grabs the babies, and takes off in the opposite direction screaming "Woopie!!!!!!!!"::


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

augusffa said:


> Nubians are my fav breed!!!!!!!
> 
> Me: hello ma'am I have a warrant for your arrest
> You: under what charges?!
> ...


Lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

They are SOOO adorable!!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. We have 2 kids running around. I can't imagine 23...how exciting!


----------

